# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  ubuntu phone app store?

## Tsquad

I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu phone on my Samsung s4. I'm just wondering what the app market is? Is it the same one as the desktop version?

----------


## Cheesemill

At the moment as the OS is still in early development the only app store available is the same Software Centre that you get with Desktop Ubuntu. Later on there will be a dedicated phone app store as well.

PS - You can't install Ubuntu Touch on an S4 yet, it hasn't been ported to that device.

----------


## Tsquad

Aww dang! Well thanks anyway. Can't wait till I can!

----------


## grahammechanical

You might be interested in these two links

http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubunt...implified.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz4wbE7NUms

Ubuntu now has a Software Development Kit (SDK). It is still under development but its purpose is to draw developers into writing apps for the Ubuntu convergent platform - Phone, tablet, PC.

There is what seems to me to be an excellent way of making sure that apps in the app store cannot do anything nasty to the OS or the user's data. A lot of serious thinking is being done.

Personally I cannot see the software centre making it on to the phone/tablet platform.

Regards.

----------


## mr john

early development? Still?

----------


## olivea19

You can install Ubuntu phone on your Samsung s4. You can use it just like computer desktop version. Connect your phone into internet, download the Ubuntu and install it.

----------


## Cheesemill

> You can install Ubuntu phone on your Samsung s4. You can use it just like computer desktop version. Connect your phone into internet, download the Ubuntu and install it.


Where did you hear that?

Ubuntu Touch isn't available for the S4 at the moment.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

----------

